# Beztēma >  Pāveja STIGA motors

## abidox

Sveiki atnākusi tāda nelaime - nokūries STIGAi motors, jautājums, kur varētu dabūt tādu un ar kādām naudiņām rēķināties, vai varbūt ir vērts nest pārtīt? motors ir 1,1 kW

pēc birkas neko neatradu


Pļāvējs STIGA collector ne pirmā svaiguma modelis
motors ar palīgtinumu caur kondensatoru

----------


## Isegrim

Izbijušajā VEF vēl ir veči, kas visādus motorus tin. Tiem prasi!

----------


## abidox

kā varētu viņus atrast? cik saprotu tomēr tīt laikam atmaksājas.

Vēl tiek izskatīta versija ar līdzīga pēc gabarītiem motora iegādi kautvai Latgalītē un attiecīgi vītnes iegriešana

----------


## Isegrim

Iebrien VEF teritorijā, aizej līdz torņa ēkai (redzama pa gabalu). Nostājies pie tās ar muguru pret Brīvības gatvi un dodies paralēli Ūnijas ielai. Pirmajam korpusam kreisajā pusē (es tur strādāju kādreiz iekš TPN) paej garām, nākamais būs īstais. Spied uz zvana pogas.

----------


## abergs

Vēl ir Gogoļa ielā 14, blakus Salvatam viens kantoris, atsauksmes gan nepateikšu, fleksi pārtīt gadus 8 atpakaļ gan neņēmās...

----------


## M_J

Tas kantoris blakus Salvatam pirms 3 gadiem man pārtina elektriskā Husqvarnas 2kW ķēdes zāģa motoru. Nekādu problēmu. Man pat ir aizdomas, ka man tam zāģa motoram ir bijis kāds iekšējais īsslēums jau no dzimšanas, visu laiku bija tāds gurdens, kamēr nomira pavisam. Pēc pārtīšanas zāģis ir jūtami ņiprāks un pat netaisās uz miršanu.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Jap, es ar varu to VEFa kantori ieteikt.

----------


## simistors

Varu notirgot 1200w  motoru, gandrīz nelietots - 20 eur  
stāvēja uz mtd, motora ražotājs tas paC.

----------


## acdcpcb

Mans tetis mak partit elektromotorus. Tikai es to macesanu neesmu apguvis nav tadas intereses.

----------


## simistors

> Mans tetis mak partit elektromotorus. Tikai es to macesanu neesmu apguvis nav tadas intereses.


 pārtīšana ir pielīdzināma adīšanai/tamborēšanai. Vajag labu nervu sistēmu un tā...  savā necilajā mūžā esmu kādus 5cus motorus tinis un visi griezās, bet tas nav priekš manis.. 


šis ir tas gadījums, kad pārtīt būs dārgāk, nēkā nopirkt citu.

----------


## Tārps

https://www.google.com/maps/place/At...1efc412c?hl=lv

----------

